# need advice on using force dryer.



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I have been just using a hair dryer on Gemma, but since her coat is getting quite long and I decided to leave her long for now I decided to invest in a better drying. I've used a force dryer on my labradoodle and it works wonderfully on her coat. I take her to one of those do it yourself grooming places; The dryer blows the mats right out of her coat and leaves it fluffy and soft. I thought it would work well with my hav's coat as well as the hair dryer usually works nicely but takes forever.

Well, I brushed her out, shampooed and conditioned as usual. I set her up on the grooming table and got out the new dryer. I started it up, it was a little noisy but she settled down with some treats and pats, then i aimed the dryer at her and watched in horror as it blew her coat into a knot of tightly tangled mats. I quickly turned it off but it was too late. I let her coat air dry, then spent a lot of time combing the mats out.

Is this a common occurrence with high velocity force dryers? Did I do something wrong? Her coat doesn't usually mat! The dryer just caused the coat to swirl and tangle so fast! i had it on the lowest speed setting as well. 

Advice please from all you experienced groomers out there!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

With an air force dryer you have to dry in a different manner. for one you do not want to have the flat nozzle or the tiny round one, you need to use as wide open as you can.
On the feet you can hold a paw and blow dry up close, but for the remainder of the body, you have to hold the hose further back, like at least 6" if you still have it twirling then pull back further until you have a comfortable spot. the other key is to not keep it in one place, you want to constantly move your hand to keep the air moving around. I hope this makes sense. 
When I have time I will try to post photos of the how the hair should look when drying as well as showing how far I am from the dog in different parts of the body.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

thanks, i was using the flat nozzle, not sure how close i was, but probably about 6". I would love to see any photos you have. I searched the forum and the web and didn't find anything. 

Also, what direction do you blow the coat when you are drying. Do you use a brush as well or just your hand?

"twirling" is exactly what happened. is that the technical term? it was unexpected, horrifying and happened so quickly!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes! What Heather said!  I bought a force dryer, and was very disappointed because I either got knots or ended up with Kodi dry, but looking like I'd plugged him into an electric socket! Then I had a groomer show me HOW to use a force dryer on a long coated dog. As Heather said, the first thing was to take ALL the nozzles off and toss them. Then it was a matter of learning how close I could get it where. 

Eventually, (with a lot of practice) I have gotten to the point where if I see the hair starting to roll up, I can actually un-knot it with the dryer. The dryer went from a piece of equipment I thought was a complete waste of money to something I think is indispensable. The only thing I DON'T like is that it's not quite warm ENOUGH. Kodi tends to get cold and shivery when I dry him. So I set a regular hair dryer up in a stand on the opposite side, set on warm/low speed. That gives him a little warmth while I'm working on him, and keeps him nice and comfy. The force dryer gets him dry in about 1/3 of the time of even a good, high-end ionic human hair dryer.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

the one i bought actually has a heat setting as well, it doesn't get hot like a hair dryer, but does blow warmish air which is nice, especially in winter. I agree, the cold air on a wet little dog on a winter night is just too much! 

I bought this thing off ebay and got a good price for it. It was new (still in original box). I just need to learn how to use it! Keep the great advice coming. Definitely will use it without the nozzle. that makes a lot of sense. I'll save the nozzles for the labradoodle!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> the one i bought actually has a heat setting as well, it doesn't get hot like a hair dryer, but does blow warmish air which is nice, especially in winter. I agree, the cold air on a wet little dog on a winter night is just too much!
> 
> I bought this thing off ebay and got a good price for it. It was new (still in original box). I just need to learn how to use it! Keep the great advice coming. Definitely will use it without the nozzle. that makes a lot of sense. I'll save the nozzles for the labradoodle!


I bought the cheap-o B'air one off Amazon. It blows plenty strong, and has a hi and low speed setting. The biggest problem is that it's VERY loud. Fortunately, I groom him in our small half bath/laundry room, and the way things are set up, I can leave the canister outside the bathroom in the hall, and just have the hose come into the bathroom. If this one wears out, I'll get a better quality one, now that I know I like it. But just because it's too loud, it will probably last forever!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Whilst on this topic can I ask how much i should expect to pay for one? I've been thinking about getting one. We had Doug cut into a puppy coat but with the hair dryer it takes so long to get him done even with the shorter coat. I don't mind doing it but he gets over it after 10 min.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tia said:


> Whilst on this topic can I ask how much i should expect to pay for one? I've been thinking about getting one. We had Doug cut into a puppy coat but with the hair dryer it takes so long to get him done even with the shorter coat. I don't mind doing it but he gets over it after 10 min.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is the one I bought... it's cheap and does the job, but it's loud enough that it scares some dogs.
:

Amazon.com: B-Air Dryers Bear Power 1 High Velocity Dryer: Pet Supplies

Now that I'm used to working with a force dryer, if I had to do it again, I'd buy this one:

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...id/407/vname/Chris_Christensen_Kool_Pup_Dryer

The people who have it say that it's MUCH quieter, and that they last forever. When (if!) mine bites the dust, this is what I'll replace it with. More than twice the price, but from what I've been told, it's worth it. And I do like CC products in general.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm not sure what a force dryer is, but coming from grooming Tibetan Terriers for 8 yrs and now a Havanese, I couldn't survive without my "Speedy" professional dryer. It drys very quickly without damaging or knotting the coat. You don't have to have any special skills. It is very pricey though.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

I just looked up one online and it was $685! We bought ours used off Craig's List.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

This is the one i just bought. it was only $90 Canadian and shipped for free. I'm sure the CC Kool dry one is much much nicer. I think you get what you pay for. Mine is also quite loud. I'm going to try leaving it in the hallway or closet as someone krandall suggested

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/370804413408...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> I just looked up one online and it was $685! We bought ours used off Craig's List.


Yup. $685 ain't happening!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> This is the one i just bought. it was only $90 Canadian and shipped for free. I'm sure the CC Kool dry one is much much nicer. I think you get what you pay for. Mine is also quite loud. I'm going to try leaving it in the hallway or closet as someone krandall suggested
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/370804413408...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Yeah, that's what I figures too. While I know mine isn't the best, it works WAY better than just a "people" hair dryer. And for the price difference, I'll handle the noise! :tea:


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

hahaha! Karen, I know it's not realistic for most pet owners. $685 is outrageous! I only mentioned it, because it makes grooming a full coated dog a snap and someone might get lucky looking for a used one if they knew what to look for. At one time, I had 2 Tibetan Terriers and 1 Havanese to groom. I could never have done it without my speedy dryer. It's virtually indestructible and never overheats and blows out deliciously warm air that doesn't knot or damage. We actually found ours for $50 from a show person who was retiring and liquidating all their supplies.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> hahaha! Karen, I know it's not realistic for most pet owners. $685 is outrageous! I only mentioned it, because it makes grooming a full coated dog a snap and someone might get lucky looking for a used one if they knew what to look for. At one time, I had 2 Tibetan Terriers and 1 Havanese to groom. I could never have done it without my speedy dryer. It's virtually indestructible and never overheats and blows out deliciously warm air that doesn't knot or damage. We actually found ours for $50 from a show person who was retiring and liquidating all their supplies.


Cool! Lucky find!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks all. Will let you know how I go. Hopefully I find a bargain with shopping to Aus.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Looking on that cherrybrook site they seem to have nifty little grooming sets too. Has anyone purchased a set or is it best to get bits and pieces (I have got most things individually)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tia said:


> Looking on that cherrybrook site they seem to have nifty little grooming sets too. Has anyone purchased a set or is it best to get bits and pieces (I have got most things individually)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not sure what grooming set(s) you're looking at. Give us the link, and we can tell you if anyone has any experience with them.


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

I love my CC Koop Pup dryer - I can actually talk on the phone while I'm drying Halle


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

I would send cookies to someone who could post video of how they groom a Hav. 
Seriously.


:wave:


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

*Amen to the video-or just pics*

Especially the head, ears and face. Having the right tools goes along way, but it's the techniques that matter.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HalleBerry said:


> I love my CC Koop Pup dryer - I can actually talk on the phone while I'm drying Halle


THAT'S what I want!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

m0rg4n said:


> I would send cookies to someone who could post video of how they groom a Hav.
> Seriously.
> 
> :wave:


I'll see if I can remember to set up the video the next time I do Kodi. But I just did him Sat., so it will be the end of the week before it's bath time again!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cloe's_mom said:


> Especially the head, ears and face. Having the right tools goes along way, but it's the techniques that matter.


I'm not sure what you want to see on the face? If you want to see trimming, that's VERY individual... You're better off having a local groomer let you watch, when you tell them what you're looking for.

If you want to see daily groom (as in comb-out) cleaning eyes and ears and putting up a pony, that, I can do. Kodi's face doesn't get any trimming at all.


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

krandall said:


> I'm not sure what you want to see on the face? If you want to see trimming, that's VERY individual... You're better off having a local groomer let you watch, when you tell them what you're looking for.
> 
> If you want to see daily groom (as in comb-out) cleaning eyes and ears and putting up a pony, that, I can do. Kodi's face doesn't get any trimming at all.


Not trimming or combing, just the use of the dryer itself. My dogs hate :flame: the dryer anywhere near the front of their bodies, and I'm curious as to how others handle that area. They'll tolerate the back end, but when we get to the ears, head, chest, it's all fight fight. Makes them look kind of funny when we're done, straight everywhere except curly ears and heads. I'm growing them out and expect more trouble the longer they get. Cupcakes for a video on the whole process nose to tail.:hungry:


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

A trick I have found to work when drying faces is to lightly cover their nose with one hand. Most dogs do not like air blowing up their noses. My dryer is on a stand so I have both hands free as well. One hand to block the air from their nose and one to brush the hair.


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> A trick I have found to work when drying faces is to lightly cover their nose with one hand. Most dogs do not like air blowing up their noses. My dryer is on a stand so I have both hands free as well. One hand to block the air from their nose and one to brush the hair.


I'll have to try that. Thanks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cloe's_mom said:


> Not trimming or combing, just the use of the dryer itself. My dogs hate :flame: the dryer anywhere near the front of their bodies, and I'm curious as to how others handle that area. They'll tolerate the back end, but when we get to the ears, head, chest, it's all fight fight. Makes them look kind of funny when we're done, straight everywhere except curly ears and heads. I'm growing them out and expect more trouble the longer they get. Cupcakes for a video on the whole process nose to tail.:hungry:


I don't use the force dryer on Kodi's face... I use the regular human dryer for that. I hold onto his chin hair to keep him still. . I do his chest with the force dryer though. I guess he just knows the routine, and knows I won't blow the force dryer in his face. (the directions actually ay not to) He doesn't have curly hair, though, so even if I let him air dry (which I sometimes do in the summer) he's no more than wavy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The other thing that neither the other Karen nor I have mentioned (and I bet she does the same thing I do) is that the dog isn't loose. Kodi is always in a grooming slip when I groom him, so I have my hands free. I don't need both hands free for the force dryer... The way it works, you don't need to brush as you dry... The air separates the hair as tou go. When I use my heavy duty human dryer, I put that on a stand, so that I have both hands free to use my brush. I like my CC wood pin brush for drying, because it doesn't pull on the wet hair.


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

I either put Halle in a grooming noose, or hold her still - the force dryer does the rest. Like Karen, when it's cold I go ahead and run the "regular" dryer at the same time to make sure it's warm enough. Thankfully in Florida, that's not very often! I can turn down the force on the CC Kool Pup enough to do her face, too


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

all good advice. I'll give another go next Sunday. We have the grooming noose and the sling so they can't sit down, and I've been using the hose to blow out the hair with my brush to straighten as we go. I just need more practice with the ears, top of head and chest with the Kool Pup on low. I'll try the human dryer on cool instead. Not cold here in AZ either, so at least that's not a problem. Thanks.


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

krandall said:


> The other thing that neither the other Karen nor I have mentioned (and I bet she does the same thing I do) is that the dog isn't loose. Kodi is always in a grooming slip when I groom him, so I have my hands free. I don't need both hands free for the force dryer... The way it works, you don't need to brush as you dry... The air separates the hair as tou go. When I use my heavy duty human dryer, I put that on a stand, so that I have both hands free to use my brush. I like my CC wood pin brush for drying, because it doesn't pull on the wet hair.


Is there anything specific to look for in the grooming slip/arm? 
Any advice for someone who has never done this before?
I'd like to pick up a few basic items to do Indy at home but I'm not even
sure what to be looking for.


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

mOrg4n, if you don't already have it, this is a really good book to see all of the particulars, with step by steps for bath time. I bought it before I got my puppy and haven't looked through it in years. It does a good job answering our questions.

http://www.havanesefanciers.com/nosetotailbook/


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

m0rg4n said:


> Is there anything specific to look for in the grooming slip/arm?
> Any advice for someone who has never done this before?
> I'd like to pick up a few basic items to do Indy at home but I'm not even
> sure what to be looking for.


My grooming slips are just cheapo nylon ones from Amazon. They work fine. I don't need an arm for my regular groom surface (on top of the washing machine) because the loop attaches to an eye hook under the upper cabinet. When I work on my grooming table (away from home) 
i use an arm I bought from Pet Edge.


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

cloe's_mom said:


> mOrg4n, if you don't already have it, this is a really good book to see all of the particulars, with step by steps for bath time. I bought it before I got my puppy and haven't looked through it in years. It does a good job answering our questions.
> 
> http://www.havanesefanciers.com/nosetotailbook/


I've seen this around but keep putting off purchasing it.
I'm embarrassed to admit how long it's been since I've bought 
a ~real~ book in paper form


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

krandall said:


> My grooming slips are just cheapo nylon ones from Amazon. They work fine. I don't need an arm for my regular groom surface (on top of the washing machine) because the loop attaches to an eye hook under the upper cabinet. When I work on my grooming table (away from home)
> i use an arm I bought from Pet Edge.


Thank you. One more thing to add to the constant Amazon shopping list!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is a video that I did (sorry not the best) but you can get the idea of how we do things here. Sorry it is long, but know some will wnt to watch all of it, so if you have about 16 minutes


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

Heather, thank you. That was perfect. Beautiful Roisin too.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you Pamela, I hope it helps some  It is kind of tough to do it by yourself  maybe I will get help and try to do a better one later, but for now this is it


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Heather, Roisin is absolutely stunning! And such a well behaved pup. What is the name of your slicker brush. It looks so small. A much better size than the one I have. Great video. And I like your dryer - it came with music! 

I have a Double K ChallengAir with Variable speed. The only warmth it has is from the motor so I turn it up first before I start drying to get a bit of heat built up. I do wish there was a bit more heat with it. Also the hose on this one is a bit stiff, and if it isn't anchored when I turn it up, it waves around like a snake! Other than that I like it. The variable speed is really nice. I DO need a grooming table and a strap to hold the dog in place. Augie is pretty good. And Finn is getting better. But that would certainly be helpful.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice video, Heather, and I'm in awe that you could handle the dog, the dryer AND the camera at the same time! 

This is pretty much how I do Kodi, except that I switch to the smaller dryer for his face. I didn't start him with the force dryer as a puppy, and my cheap-o B'air dryer is REALLY noisy. The combination makes him really resistant to the force dryer on the face. I don't have a lot of dogs to do, the way you do, so I humor him! 

And I agree, Roisin's coat is to die for! His color reminds me of a Terv... but on a little Hav body... Beautiful!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Heather, Roisin is absolutely stunning! And such a well behaved pup. What is the name of your slicker brush. It looks so small. A much better size than the one I have. Great video. And I like your dryer - it came with music!


Thank you Linda, I do love my girl, and she is doing so much better, After all I think she is learning that this will happen every week whether she likes it or not. Between keeping her in shape for show and keeping my allergies to a minimum they don't have much of a choice. The small slicker that I use is considered a cat brush or in Pet Edge it is for small dogs. Here is a link to Pet Edge's brush http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...-For-Small-Dogs/pc/214/c/276/sc/478/46221.uts



motherslittlehelper said:


> I have a Double K ChallengAir with Variable speed. The only warmth it has is from the motor so I turn it up first before I start drying to get a bit of heat built up. I do wish there was a bit more heat with it. Also the hose on this one is a bit stiff, and if it isn't anchored when I turn it up, it waves around like a snake! Other than that I like it. The variable speed is really nice. I DO need a grooming table and a strap to hold the dog in place. Augie is pretty good. And Finn is getting better. But that would certainly be helpful.


I use a Kool Dry, and it is variable speed as well, and I find that the warmth from the motors is plenty. when you have long coated Havanese, you have to be careful to not use to much heat as it can damage the coat. The Havanese have such a dry coat already that by using heat can cause it to damage faster. Kind of like a person that uses a hot blow dryer and hot curling iron etc on their hair can cause damage with split ends etc.

The grooming table and noose is always a good and safe thing to have for grooming. even though mine usually would never go anywhere, I take no chances.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

thankyou so much for posting that video. It was exactly what I needed and helpful beyond words! Roisin is gorgeous by the way! I gave it another try this afternoon and was much more successful. No matting/knotting at all. I didn't do so well around the head (you make that look so easy) but switched back to my regular hairdryer for that. I'm going to keep trying with the "beard grab". The tips for ear drying were really helpful though. Here are some photos of my "finished project". I think she looks quite stunning, but i'm a little biased!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

She looks wonderful!! I am so happy that it helped you to see a video of how I do mine. It has worked for me for many years and also having been a professional groomer for a lot of years, you learn the things that will help you get the job done faster. 

With the face, it will just take some time and practice. You will get it and before long you will wonder how it was that it seemed so difficult.


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you for posting this video. I have been drying Murphy with a human dryer, but have been mulling over getting the Kool Pup as it would be quicker and I think easier in the long run. This video is helping me take the plunge and purchase the Kool Pup. Murphy hates to have his feet dried, it is his least favorite part. Maybe getting them dry quicker will help.

Diane


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Awesome video, Heather. It was very informative. Even though Tyler is in a perpetual puppy cut, I loved watching all the work it takes to have your Hav looking good. I did all of that for about five years before I gave up and went to the puppy cut for my two guys.

BTW, Roisin is beautiful and such great coloring. She's also the perfect model, before, during and after. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Bringing this older thread back to life for those of you looking for dryer advise. I just bought a force dryer and wanted to make sure I used it correctly. Found this video done by Heather that was a huge help for me. It's on page 4 of this thread. Thank you Heather for helping me succeed!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree. Until Heather posted that video, I had no luck with my force dryer. Now I'm a "pro" and wouldn't be without it! &#55357;&#56832; That said, there are force dryers and force dryers. I used to have a B'air dryer which I bought because it was inexpensive. It had plenty of power, but was extremely loud and only had two settings. Even the lower setting was pretty strong. Now I have a Kool Pup, and what a difference!!! It's MUCH quieter, even on full strength, and it has a reostat, so you cna turn it to any strength you want. I can turn it WAY down for doing his face. It makes a huge difference!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I gave up on my forced air dryer. I would have tried harder but my two got so scared and just shake. It wasn't an expensive one and was way to loud. I now turn my little heater on and slowly comb . After were all combed out I use my human dryer with my brush and make sure they are dry at the skin. It probably takes longer but my two aren't scared and stand still during the process. With the forced air one they did circles on my grooming table.
PS I didn't read much of the other posts and I have a dryer similar to the one Karen mentioned I think it is a bear. I've wanted the good one .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I gave up on my forced air dryer. I would have tried harder but my two got so scared and just shake. It wasn't an expensive one and was way to loud. I now turn my little heater on and slowly comb . After were all combed out I use my human dryer with my brush and make sure they are dry at the skin. It probably takes longer but my two aren't scared and stand still during the process. With the forced air one they did circles on my grooming table.
> PS I didn't read much of the other posts and I have a dryer similar to the one Karen mentioned I think it is a bear. I've wanted the good one .


Yes, Suzi, there is a HUGE difference! The B'air, on the "high" setting blew Kodi around on the table, so I can just imagine with your little girls!!! The Kool Pup is MUCH quieter, and you can adjust the flow to be as strong or gentle as you want.


----------

